# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  Critical analysis of poetry

## rangerous

Can anyone recommend a site where I may be get some hints about critically analysing poetry, in particular identifying voice, rhythm, metaphor and any other poetic devices? As you may guess, I'm in a blind panic - analyse 'Sonnet written in a church-yard at Middleton in Sussex' by Charlotte Smith in about 1000 words is my current mission in life! Thanks for taking time to read this post everyone.  :Confused:

----------


## amuse

maybe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaphor etc.?

hmm: "Amusingly, in modern Greek the word metaphor is used to refer to a cart or trolley; thus visitors to Greek airports will find themselves using metaphors to carry their luggage."

----------


## OedipusReD

i was trying to compile a list of poetic devices here, as of right now it's the thread below, and someone posted a good link in it too

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Don't worry about it.

----------


## Tom jack

What a hell.
I really need some inf about that subject

----------


## chrysa

Metaphor means transfer and not trolley!!! haha. That's why in literature when we say something but we mean something else, we use this word. It's the same aswell in greek as a word for greek literature. Trust me I'm Greek  :Smile:

----------

